# yoder 640



## show me smoke (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anyone upgraded their caster wheels...I am going to need bigger wheels on my smoker in order to make it easier to move across the yard..or at contests,.  I guess i need to know the ratio of wheel size..since the wheels on it are different...the back has 6 inch on it now and i think the front has 3..


----------



## mossymo (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't upgraded mine but I see most doing it by getting the comp cart.


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 21, 2013)

yes I like them I just do not want to spend 600 bucks for one...i believe that i can upgrade mine for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 23, 2013)

Show me Smoke
I stumbled on a post with full description and pics of a DIY wheel upgrade I think may interest you, hope this helps... It is post #24 at this link - http://www.smoked-meat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18483&page=2


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks mossymo...i will check it out


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 23, 2013)

That was what i was looking for...i ordered the front casters..and am going to see if i can go up to Northern tool for the back...save the 20 bucks shipping...thanks for the info...


----------



## mossymo (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad I could help, let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## show me smoke (Feb 1, 2013)

100_6249.JPG



__ show me smoke
__ Feb 1, 2013


















100_6251.JPG



__ show me smoke
__ Feb 1, 2013






So here are my Ys 640 wheel and caster mod.  It cost about $100 bucks but still $500 cheaper than a comp cart.


----------



## jaymxr11 (Mar 6, 2013)

Show me smoke i like this wheel mod on your yoder where did you buy the wheels.I would like to buy some.Was it hard to install them.


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 7, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> Show me Smoke
> I stumbled on a post with full description and pics of a DIY wheel upgrade I think may interest you, hope this helps... It is post #24 at this link - http://www.smoked-meat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18483&page=2


Check out the above link...I ordered the small casters off Amazon...and since I have a northern tool close to me i ordered the bigger ones direct from them..saved on the shipping since it came to the store.  Front caster took a little effort..you need to drill out to a larger hole...but back ones are simple just pull the keeper pin slide out the axle and slide on the new wheels...I has made a big difference on mobility..


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Mar 7, 2013)

I was also looking at the competition cart.

Nice up grade on the wheels.

This up grade is more with in my budget.


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes you can see the difference in the wheel sizes...I word of caution..i wanted to get wider tires but you have to consider the amount of room between the frame and side of the tire.on the rear...If you get too wide it will rub the edge of the frame.  Added advantage it it raised the work surface for us taller gents.  On a side note saw a 640 with factory installed openings for meat probes...I have contacted Yoder to see how much they cost..will post it on here..


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Mar 8, 2013)

yes, wider wheels would require a longer axel and spacers between the wheel and leg.

On one of these post I saw reference to a solid axel forgot to bookmark it. 

Was that one of your posts Show Me the Smoke?

If so where did you find the solid axel.

Ollie


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 8, 2013)

no mine has two axels it looks like you couild move it out a little..  I do not rememember you might be able to have one axel that would go all the way across it that is the case any metal shop should have the right diameter rod...


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, will check at the local metal shop, they will have the correct Dia. rod.

Still kicking myself for not bookmarking it.


----------



## smokingrk (Mar 9, 2013)

Ollie8974 said:


> Yeah, will check at the local metal shop, they will have the correct Dia. rod.
> 
> Still kicking myself for not bookmarking it.


The solid axle was the same pictures (same person?) from where you posted he talks about it but no specifics - I can ask and post here - the link is here - http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=17962.msg173010#msg173010


Show me Smoke said:


> Yes you can see the difference in the wheel sizes...I word of caution..i wanted to get wider tires but you have to consider the amount of room between the frame and side of the tire.on the rear...If you get too wide it will rub the edge of the frame.  Added advantage it it raised the work surface for us taller gents.  On a side note saw a 640 with factory installed openings for meat probes...I have contacted Yoder to see how much they cost..will post it on here..


Just received a quote from Yoder for the Probe Ports - $29.95ea. - I'm on the fence with these for now, I'm ordering a YS640 and could have them installed but then again they should not be difficult to install and cable glands are not usually that expensive.  If you do go aftermarket make sure you  get a cable strain relief or cable gland that has high temp silicone insert to withstand the heat.

I'm also doing research on the wheels but will wait until I receive my Yoder so I don't have to guess on fit.   The northern /caster solution is good by eyeballing, he northern wheel diameter is 16 " the axle is at about 8" so the caster side is 6" plus the swivel bearing space, plus some wahsers gives you the 8".  to bring to level.


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 10, 2013)

I had no problems with the back tire...slid right on and where same dia for the Axel...front wheel I did need to drill out the threaded foot..in order for it to accept the newer larger diameter caster wheel...but the front wheel is now a 6 inch caster...much larger that what came with the 640...I wheeled across my swamp of a yard last night..and although it sunk in a little it still rolled across the yard...


----------



## bbq pit vulture (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah, SmokinGrk.

That is the link, Thanks.

Tomorrow will be paying a visit to Tacoma Screw Products,

To check out their round stock.

thanks again


----------



## smokingrk (Mar 11, 2013)

Show me Smoke said:


> I had no problems with the back tire...slid right on and where same dia for the Axel...front wheel I did need to drill out the threaded foot..in order for it to accept the newer larger diameter caster wheel...but the front wheel is now a 6 inch caster...much larger that what came with the 640...I wheeled across my swamp of a yard last night..and although it sunk in a little it still rolled across the yard...


That's good to hear,I have a a hill and sometimes "swampy" back yard and try to navigate the dog mines!  

The point I was trying to make on the axle was that I thought it was 1/2" (same as wheel) and was not sure how or easy to install a full axle. 

Just ordered my Yoder! Now have to find a good source of pellets out here in the North East.


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 11, 2013)

SmokinGrk said:


> That's good to hear,I have a a hill and sometimes "swampy" back yard and try to navigate the dog mines!
> 
> The point I was trying to make on the axle was that I thought it was 1/2" (same as wheel) and was not sure how or easy to install a full axle.
> 
> Just ordered my Yoder! Now have to find a good source of pellets out here in the North East.


Well besides needing to drill in some holes for your set pins I think it will slide in from one side and go all the way across...if i remember right..mine had of course the 2 axles...but are kept on with just a snap pin that is located under the shelf on the inside...


----------



## roadmaggot (Mar 12, 2013)

:grilling_smilie: the wheels and cutting boards posts are very helpful.  Thanks for the ideas. Roadmaggot


----------



## bbq pit vulture (May 6, 2013)

Got the wheel up grade installed













IMG_1553.JPG



__ bbq pit vulture
__ May 6, 2013


----------



## show me smoke (May 6, 2013)

How was it...a snap right....I pulled my 640 across my swamp, I mean yard this weekend no problem. With  The stock wheels there would have been no way that would have happend.


----------



## bbq pit vulture (May 7, 2013)

Yes, especially removing the legs and taking them to the work bench. The larger wheel adds about 5 inches to the height, makes it easy on the back, nice.


----------

